# USB Card TL-WN725N , Kernel 4.9

## kitus

Hi community;

    I bougth a usb wireles card TL-WN725N, it works in ubuntu live kernel 4.8 as r8188eu module, but i can't make it work in my beautiful gentoo.

    I read that it works out of the box with linux-firmware i tried with stable version 20161205 and testing version 20170113, and still doesn't work.

    I build as module rtl8xxxu with unestable option activated as manual says, but it doesn't work. 

    I also build into the kernel BLOB firmware option, and still can't see the interface with ifconfig -a

    i read some links like:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-954862-start-0.html

https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/rtl819x#staging_drivers

    lsusb says chipset is:  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188EUS 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter

    lsmod: rtl8xxxu               93387  0

   config kernel file: 

         CONFIG_RTL8XXXU=m

         CONFIG_RTL8XXXU_UNTESTED=y

   But i'm stuck after days... Does anyone make it work ?

   It hurts,  i feel frustrated, do i forgetting something to do ?

   Tnks a lot for ur help... xD

----------

## DONAHUE

Change menuconfig as  below:  *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  --->
> 
> <M>   Wireless  --->
> 
> --- Wireless                                                     
> ...

 recompile the kernel, update the boot loader/boot manager, reboot using the new kernel, run 

```
ifconfig -a
```

, if the wireless interface is shown the correct driver should be loaded. Run 

```
ifconfig
```

, if the wireless interface is up and transmitting and receiving all should be well provided the rest of networking is properly configured.

The help dialog for this choice says:  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_R8188EU: This option adds the Realtek RTL8188EU USB device such as TP-Link TL-WN725N.
> 
> If built as a module, it will be called r8188eu.
> 
> Symbol: R8188EU [=m]
> ...

 

Success with a staging driver sometimes depends on not confusing the kernel with alternate driver choices in the non-staging realm - therefore "[ ] Realtek devices" is not selected.

----------

## kitus

Thanks DONAHUE, i really apreciate ur help,  i finally can get the driver working. I don't know why i could not find the staggin option in the kernel configuration, but i followed ur recommendations and i got it...

Maybe cuz i felt frustrated, i didn't focus, and i don't know why in the gentoo guide talks about the rtl8xxxu for this device. That was really confused...

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

Now the wifi usb device is working good... I thank u a lot... 

xD

----------

## mgcyung

I had the same problem and solved it after recompile the kernel with the configuration.

But there is another problem that wpa_supplicant came up with error

```

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

nl80211: Could not configure driver mode

nl80211: deinit ifname=wlp0s20f0u1 disabled_11b_rates=0

wlp0s20f0u1: Failed to initialize driver interface

```

and

```

sudo iw dev wlp0s20f0u1 info

```

shows error

```

command failed: No such device (-19)

```

----------

## charles17

 *mgcyung wrote:*   

> shows error
> 
> ```
> 
> command failed: No such device (-19)
> ...

 

Please show you output of dmesg | grep -i -E 'firmware|wlan|wlp|80211'

----------

## mgcyung

The output of 

```
dmesg | grep -i -E 'firmware|wlan|wlp|80211'
```

 is

```

[    0.269943] ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.592250] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin failed with error -2

[    0.592259] i915 0000:00:02.0: Failed to load DMC firmware [https://01.org/linuxgraphics/intel-linux-graphics-firmwares], disabling runtime power management.

[    0.599148] [drm] GuC firmware load skipped

[    3.371592] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/pre-cal-pci-0000:3a:00.0.bin failed with error -2

[    3.371608] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:3a:00.0.bin failed with error -2

[    3.371805] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin failed with error -2

[    3.371809] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0: could not fetch firmware file 'ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin': -2

[    3.373365] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0: firmware ver WLAN.RM.2.0-00180-QCARMSWPZ-1 api 4 features wowlan,ignore-otp,no-4addr-pad crc32 75dee6c5

[    5.620559] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0 wlp58s0: renamed from wlan0

[    8.061383] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp58s0: link is not ready

[   41.206337] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp58s0: link is not ready

[   46.028406] wlp58s0: authenticate with 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c

[   46.072694] wlp58s0: send auth to 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (try 1/3)

[   46.077800] wlp58s0: authenticated

[   46.079051] wlp58s0: associate with 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (try 1/3)

[   46.097868] wlp58s0: RX AssocResp from 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[   46.101961] wlp58s0: associated

[   46.102044] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp58s0: link becomes ready

[  409.232542] wlp58s0: deauthenticated from 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[10990.825456] r8188eu 1-1:1.0 wlp0s20f0u1: renamed from wlan0

[11063.920243] wlp58s0: authenticate with 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c

[11063.968888] wlp58s0: send auth to 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (try 1/3)

[11063.971584] wlp58s0: authenticated

[11063.972057] wlp58s0: associate with 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (try 1/3)

[11063.988577] wlp58s0: RX AssocResp from 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[11063.991390] wlp58s0: associated

[11099.841796] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s20f0u1: link is not ready

[11099.854200] wlp58s0: deauthenticating from 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[11173.875192] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp58s0: link is not ready

[11178.682614] wlp58s0: authenticate with 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c

[11178.729620] wlp58s0: send auth to 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (try 1/3)

[11178.733114] wlp58s0: authenticated

[11178.734051] wlp58s0: associate with 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (try 1/3)

[11178.754631] wlp58s0: RX AssocResp from 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[11178.758145] wlp58s0: associated

[11178.758236] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp58s0: link becomes ready

[11226.234987] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s20f0u1: link is not ready

[11226.239661] wlp58s0: deauthenticating from 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[11235.512147] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp58s0: link is not ready

[11240.323488] wlp58s0: authenticate with 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c

[11240.370931] wlp58s0: send auth to 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (try 1/3)

[11240.374578] wlp58s0: authenticated

[11240.375924] wlp58s0: associate with 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (try 1/3)

[11240.394245] wlp58s0: RX AssocResp from 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=3)

[11240.398193] wlp58s0: associated

[11240.398277] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp58s0: link becomes ready

[11284.653525] r8188eu 1-1:1.0 wlp0s20f0u1: renamed from wlan0

[11298.529414] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s20f0u1: link is not ready

[11298.540693] wlp58s0: deauthenticating from 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[11330.778451] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp58s0: link is not ready

[11335.587370] wlp58s0: authenticate with 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c

[11335.635449] wlp58s0: send auth to 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (try 1/3)

[11335.640485] wlp58s0: authenticated

[11335.641781] wlp58s0: associate with 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (try 1/3)

[11335.661033] wlp58s0: RX AssocResp from 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=4)

[11335.664314] wlp58s0: associated

[11335.664387] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp58s0: link becomes ready

[12576.996633] wlp58s0: deauthenticating from 00:0a:f5:8e:b0:6c by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[12579.349716] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp58s0: link is not ready

[12584.156311] wlp58s0: authenticate with f0:b4:29:1e:ce:49

[12584.200079] wlp58s0: send auth to f0:b4:29:1e:ce:49 (try 1/3)

[12584.201890] wlp58s0: authenticated

[12584.202222] wlp58s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[12584.202955] wlp58s0: associate with f0:b4:29:1e:ce:49 (try 1/3)

[12584.211056] wlp58s0: RX AssocResp from f0:b4:29:1e:ce:49 (capab=0xc11 status=0 aid=2)

[12584.214638] wlp58s0: associated

[12584.214762] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp58s0: link becomes ready

[13922.210916] r8188eu 1-1:1.0 wlp0s20f0u1: renamed from wlan0

[13948.308194] wlp58s0: deauthenticating from f0:b4:29:1e:ce:49 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[13949.625823] [drm] GuC firmware load skipped

[13950.456093] WARNING: CPU: 3 PID: 9680 at drivers/base/firmware_class.c:1166 _request_firmware+0x2e6/0x6d0

[13950.456104] Modules linked in: r8188eu(C) fuse vboxpci(O) vboxnetadp(O) vboxnetflt(O) vboxdrv(O) uvcvideo videobuf2_vmalloc videobuf2_memops videobuf2_v4l2 videobuf2_core videodev x86_pkg_temp_thermal ath10k_pci ath10k_core ath mac80211 cfg80211 snd_hda_codec_hdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek efivarfs

[13950.456125]  [<ffffffff81534cf6>] _request_firmware+0x2e6/0x6d0

[13950.456133]  [<ffffffff81535112>] request_firmware+0x32/0x50

[13950.456217] r8188eu 1-1:1.0: firmware: rtlwifi/rtl8188eufw.bin will not be loaded

[13950.456218] r8188eu 1-1:1.0: Firmware rtlwifi/rtl8188eufw.bin not available

[13956.684650] wlp58s0: authenticate with f0:b4:29:1e:ce:49

[13956.728116] wlp58s0: send auth to f0:b4:29:1e:ce:49 (try 1/3)

[13956.730574] wlp58s0: authenticated

[13956.730756] wlp58s0: associating with AP with corrupt probe response

[13956.731052] wlp58s0: associate with f0:b4:29:1e:ce:49 (try 1/3)

[13956.739554] wlp58s0: RX AssocResp from f0:b4:29:1e:ce:49 (capab=0xc11 status=0 aid=2)

[13956.743273] wlp58s0: associated

```

wlp0s20f0u1 is the interface with problem and wlp58s0 works fine.

----------

## charles17

 *mgcyung wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [13950.456217] r8188eu 1-1:1.0: firmware: rtlwifi/rtl8188eufw.bin will not be loaded
> 
> ...

 

Something with that firmware is wrong. Do you have that version in /lib/firmware?

And could you (I was not fully aware of the r8188eu, sorry) do another ...

```
dmesg | grep -i -E 'firmware|wlan|rtl|80211'
```

----------

## mgcyung

The output of 

```
dmesg | grep -i -E 'firmware|wlan|rtl|80211'
```

 is

```

[    0.269943] ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.592250] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin failed with error -2

[    0.592259] i915 0000:00:02.0: Failed to load DMC firmware [https://01.org/linuxgraphics/intel-linux-graphics-firmwares], disabling runtime power management.

[    0.599148] [drm] GuC firmware load skipped

[    3.371592] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/pre-cal-pci-0000:3a:00.0.bin failed with error -2

[    3.371608] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:3a:00.0.bin failed with error -2

[    3.371805] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin failed with error -2

[    3.371809] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0: could not fetch firmware file 'ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin': -2

[    3.373365] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0: firmware ver WLAN.RM.2.0-00180-QCARMSWPZ-1 api 4 features wowlan,ignore-otp,no-4addr-pad crc32 75dee6c5

[    5.620559] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0 wlp58s0: renamed from wlan0

[10990.825456] r8188eu 1-1:1.0 wlp0s20f0u1: renamed from wlan0

[11284.653525] r8188eu 1-1:1.0 wlp0s20f0u1: renamed from wlan0

[13922.210916] r8188eu 1-1:1.0 wlp0s20f0u1: renamed from wlan0

[13949.625823] [drm] GuC firmware load skipped

[13950.456093] WARNING: CPU: 3 PID: 9680 at drivers/base/firmware_class.c:1166 _request_firmware+0x2e6/0x6d0

[13950.456104] Modules linked in: r8188eu(C) fuse vboxpci(O) vboxnetadp(O) vboxnetflt(O) vboxdrv(O) uvcvideo videobuf2_vmalloc videobuf2_memops videobuf2_v4l2 videobuf2_core videodev x86_pkg_temp_thermal ath10k_pci ath10k_core ath mac80211 cfg80211 snd_hda_codec_hdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek efivarfs

[13950.456125]  [<ffffffff81534cf6>] _request_firmware+0x2e6/0x6d0

[13950.456133]  [<ffffffff81535112>] request_firmware+0x32/0x50

[13950.456139]  [<ffffffffa02f8729>] rtl88eu_download_fw+0x59/0x2f0 [r8188eu]

[13950.456144]  [<ffffffffa03057e3>] rtl8188eu_hal_init+0x1d3/0xc20 [r8188eu]

[13950.456217] r8188eu 1-1:1.0: firmware: rtlwifi/rtl8188eufw.bin will not be loaded

[13950.456218] r8188eu 1-1:1.0: Firmware rtlwifi/rtl8188eufw.bin not available

[16866.612072] [drm] GuC firmware load skipped

[16868.871505] Bluetooth: hci0: QCA: patch rome 0x302 build 0x138, firmware rome 0x302 build 0x111

[16869.231459] r8188eu 1-1:1.0 wlp0s20f0u1: renamed from wlan0

```

----------

## charles17

Please check for 

```
 find /lib/firmware/ -iname rtl8188eufw*
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mgcyung,

Fix all your firmware loading errors.

```
[    0.592250] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin failed with error -2 
```

That needs to be built into the kernel binary as  0.59 sec has to be before root is mounted.

Its not clear if

```
 [    3.371592] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load ...
```

 in before root is mounted or not.

and so on ...

For drivers that need firmware that are configured as <*> the firmware must be included in the kernel binary.

If the drivers are <M>, the firmware must be in /lib/firmware.

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

puts a lot of firmware into /lib/firmware but not everything.

Check that the firmware you need is there.

Once the firmware is there, you can configure the kernel to pick it up and include it in the kernel binary, if that's where its needed.

----------

## mgcyung

The output of find /lib/firmware/ -iname "rtl8188eufw*" is

```

/lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8188eufw.bin

```

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-2017314 has been installed and it installed file "/lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8188eufw.bin".

Firmware loading errors

```

 [    0.592250] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin failed with error -2

```

and

```

[    6.767408] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for qca/rampatch_usb_00000302.bin failed with error -2

```

are fixed by compiled as modules.

But firmware files in error

```

  [    7.931977] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/pre-cal-pci-0000:3a:00.0.bin failed with error -2

  [    7.931993] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:3a:00.0.bin failed with error -2

  [    7.932182] ath10k_pci 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin failed with error -2

```

don't exist in sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20170304 or 20170622.

And the wireless card of QCA6174 works. The other card of RTL8188EUS is the one with problem.

----------

## Gentobobbyuk

Thanks for this post just helped me with a the same problem

----------

